# World’s first Alcon R35 rotors



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

World’s first Alcon R35 rotors, installed…. or so says the local authorised distributor. 

Before rambling on, I state categorically that I am damn impressed with the stock brakes. They are very linear, powerful and fade resistant. This is not just my view but one shared by several highly competent drivers/friends. Incidentally, one of them did 2.28min flat at Sepang on stock brakes. But as we all know, drilled rotors aren’t well suited for track abuse i.e. standing on the brakes at above 240kmh, repeatedly. My stock ones cracked after 3 track days or slightly above 300 track km.

*Features of the Alcon rotors-*

alloy bell (saves weight)

crescent grooves (provide more traction!)

curved vanes i.e. the partitions between floating discs (aid cooling); stock 
ones are straight

iron alloy disc (provides significantly higher durability and more weight saving).

Saved 1 kg of unsprung weight per rotor (measured today). Sweet.

*First impressions-*

brake pressure required is as linear as stock

wee bit of screech cos I have not bedded in yet

remarkable brake torque- butt feel says at least 10% higher- prolly due to the crescent grooves.

Will do 0-100-0 on driftbox when free. That’s all for now folks till I bring these babes to track !

As an end note, don’t bother to change rotors if you are mainly using your R35 for aggressive street driving; leave the brilliant stock brakes alone. 

-vex
p.s. My other brake stuff-
Seido-ya N1-500, 800 degC, about 60% left (using these because I cant afford the stock Brembo pads)
Motul RBF 600 (my favourite brake fluid).


----------



## winsome (May 30, 2008)

hi vex 
is the alcon rotor make specifically for R35 GTR? or you just located a similar size from their production?
How much do they cost? Front and Rear Fitted?

Thx

Winsome


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

winsome said:


> hi vex
> is the alcon rotor make specifically for R35 GTR? or you just located a similar size from their production?
> How much do they cost? Front and Rear Fitted?
> 
> ...


they are made for the r35. an excerpt from my correspondence with alcon:

_``We have already created replacement discs with increased heat capacity
over the standard fitted, if this would be of interest to you in the
short term.``_

sgd2.8k for a pair or sgd5.6k for front and rear rotors. price is inclusive of freight via fedex.

cheers


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

not a bad price either. i'm interested...


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> not a bad price either. i'm interested...


pm`d you the alcon contact


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,
I recently purchased a GTR R35. As you are experts more than me, would you please tell me both front and rear rotors dimensions? I did some homework and I was able to get the front only as 380 x 34. Can anyone help me with the rears please? Maybe Brembo, Alcon or anyother manufacturers part numbers will help.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Marwan you need ones designed for the R35

AP do some for example

Nissan of course


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Robbie for the quick response. I need to cross check with other manufacturers like DBA. I have no problem changing the hat once and keep changing the outer piece. This is why the dimensions are really important to me


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if you are UK based AP will be the cheapest


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm based in Saudi. Looking for DBA rotors, they are much cheaper.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Untitled Document

don't have them listed

AP Racing are around £300 each +VAT with todays exchange rate that should be good for you?


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

hmmmm, still no idea about the size? At least the rears?


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks. You are a life saver!


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Marwan said:


> I'm based in Saudi. Looking for DBA rotors, they are much cheaper.


Hi Marwan, i don't know where you are in ksa but i think you need to contact with Mr.Hosam Altaieb (MC PERFORMANCE), they are GTR professional, they changed one in a silver GTR

check plz YouTube - MCPERFORMANCE's Channel

good luck


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

SKYLINE GT-R said:


> Hi Marwan, i don't know where you are in ksa but i think you need to contact with Mr.Hosam Altaieb (MC PERFORMANCE), they are GTR professional, they changed one in a silver GTR
> 
> check plz YouTube - MCPERFORMANCE's Channel
> 
> good luck


Thanks man. How did you know about them?


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

Marwan said:


> Thanks man. How did you know about them?


they are my friends, Mr.Hosam tuned my R32 GT-R before, and now i am installing a new turbo GT42  , i was with Hosam yesterday in the dyno in Jeddah race way.


----------



## Marwan (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info my dear. Ask Husam about me


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Litchfield

exact sizes and prices are here Marwan


----------

